# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  ThinkReality A3, smart glasses for the enterprise, Lenovo Group Ltd., Beijing, China, and Morrisville, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lenovo Group Ltd.

Home page - lenovo.com/thinkrealitya3

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the ThinkReality A3

Jan 10, 2021




> Lenovo Introduces a New Reality for Business - The ThinkReality A3. The Most Versatile Enterprise Smart Glasses Ever.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lenovo's ThinkReality A3 Smart Glasses can show up to five virtual displays"
Their potential applications include 3D visualizations and AR-guided workflows for enterprise.

by Mariella Moon
January 10, 2021

----------

